# Melting Points Of Hormones



## PreMier (Aug 11, 2004)

Why is it important to know the melting points of various hormones? Because if you are purchasing powders, you can see if it is the real deal. Granted this isnt the most accurate test, but it isnt that far off.

Thanks superchicken for the info.

Convert Celsius to Farenheit:
1) Determine the temperature in Celsius
2) Using your calculator, multiply the temperature times 1.8 
3) Add 32 to the result 
4) Your final answer is the temperature in Fahrenheit
------------------------------------------------------------------
Androstanalone - 5a-ANDROSTAN-17b-OL-3-ONE(SAME AS 5a-Dihydrotestosterone) 

melting point= 177-182C

molecular weight= 290.40

rotation= +33 c=1 CHCL3
------------------------------------------------------------------
Boldenone - 1,4-ANDROSTADIEN-17B-OL-3-ONE

melting point= 167-172C

molecular weight= 286.40

rotation= +22 CHCL3
------------------------------------------------------------------
Boldenone Undeclynate - 1,4-ANDROSTADIEN-17B-OL-3-ONE-UNDECYLENATE

melting point= Liquid

molecular weight= 452.67

rotation=+38.3° C30 H44 O3
------------------------------------------------------------------
Clomifene Citrate - 2-(p- (2-chloro-1,2-diphenylvinyl)phenoxy) triethylamine citrate (1:1)

melting point=

molecular weight= 598.09
------------------------------------------------------------------
Clostebol - 4-ANDROSTEN-4-CHLORO-17b-OL-3-ONE

melting point= 187-188C

molecular weight= 322.89

rotation= +150 CHLF
------------------------------------------------------------------
Drostanolone - 5a-ANDROSTAN-2a-METHYL-17b-OL-3-ONE
(SAME AS DROMOSTANOLONE)

melting point= 149-153C

molecular weight= 304.36

rotation= +32 MeOH
------------------------------------------------------------------
FLUOXYMESTERONE - 4-ANDROSTEN-9α-FLUORO-17α-METHYL-11β, 17β-DIOL-3-ONE

melting point= 300°C+

molecular weight= 336.44

rotation= +109° EtOH
------------------------------------------------------------------
Mesterolone - 5a-ANDROSTAN-1a-METHYL-17b-OL-3-ONE

melting point= 202-206C

molecular weight= 304.36

rotation= =18 CHCL3
------------------------------------------------------------------ 
METHANDIONONE - 1,4-ANDROSTADIEN-17a-METHYL-17B-OL-3-ONE
(SAME AS METHYLANDROSTENOLONE)

melting point= 162-164C

molecular weight= 300.42

rotation= +0 CHCL3
------------------------------------------------------------------
Methenolone - 1,5a-ANDROSTEN-1-METHYL-17b-OL-3-ONE

melting point= 164-165C

molecular weight=

rotation= +58 CHLF
------------------------------------------------------------------
Methenolone Acetate - 1(5á)-ANDROSTEN-1â-METHYL-17â-OL-3-ONE ACETATE

melting point= 141-143°C

molecular weight= 344.49

rotation= +40.8°
------------------------------------------------------------------
Methenolone Enanthate - 1(5á)-ANDROSTEN-1â-METHYL-17â-OL-3-ONE ENANTHATE

melting point= 70.5°C

molecular weight= 414.62

rotation= 
------------------------------------------------------------------
Nandrolone - 4-ESTREN-17b-OL-3-ONE

melting point= 122-125C

molecular weight= 274.38

rotation= +56 C=1 CHCL3
------------------------------------------------------------------
Nandrolone Acetate - 4-ESTREN-17b-OL-3-ONE 17-ACETATE

melting point= 89-93C

molecular weight= 316.41

rotation= +49 C=1 CHCL3
------------------------------------------------------------------
Nandrolone Benzoate - 4-ESTREN-17b-OL-3-ONE 17-BENZOATE

melting point= 170-175C

molecular weight= 378.49

rotation= +104 C=1 CHCL3
------------------------------------------------------------------
Nandrolone Decanoate - 4-ESTREN-17b-OL-3-ONE 17-DECANOATE

melting point= 30-35C

molecular weight= 428.63

rotation=
------------------------------------------------------------------
Nandrolone Phenylpropionate - 4-ESTREN-17b-OL-3-ONE 17-PHENYLPROPIONATE

melting point= 92-96C

molecular weight= 406.54

rotation= +58 C=1 CHCL3
------------------------------------------------------------------
Nandrolone Propionate - 4-ESTREN-17b-OL-3-ONE 17-PROPIONATE

melting point= 55-60C

molecular weight= 330.45

rotation= +41 C=1 CHCL3
------------------------------------------------------------------
Oxandrolone

melting point= 226-230°C

molecular weight = 306.44

rotation = -22°
------------------------------------------------------------------
Oxymethalone - 5a-ANDROSTAN-17a-METHYL-17b-OL-2-
HYDROXYMETHYLENE-3-ONE

melting point= 177-180C

molecular weight= 332.47

rotation= +38 ETOH
------------------------------------------------------------------
Spironolactone - 4,17a-PREGNEN-21-CARBOXYLIC ACID-17b-OL-3-ONE-7a-THIOL 21-17 GAMMA LACTONE 7-ACETATE (SAME AS ALDACTONE)

melting point= 207C

molecular weight= 416-.59

rotation=
------------------------------------------------------------------
Stanozolol - 5a-ANDROSTAN-17a-METHYL-17b-OL-3,
2c-PYRAZOLE

melting point= 228-242C

molecular weight= 328.42

rotation= +36 CHCL3
------------------------------------------------------------------
Tamoxifen Citrate - 2-[4-1,2-Diphenyl-1-Butenyl)

melting point= 143-146C

molecular weight= 563.65
------------------------------------------------------------------
TESTOSTERONE BASE - 4-ANDROSTEN-17b-OL-3-ONE

melting point= 154-155C

molecular weight= 288.4

rotation= +102 degrees C=1 CHCL3
------------------------------------------------------------------
TESTOSTERONE ACETATE- 4-ANDROSTEN-17b-OL-3-ONE 17-ACETATE

melting point=140-144C

molecular weight=330.45

rotation= +59 C=1 ACETONE
------------------------------------------------------------------
TESTOSTERONE BENZOATE- 4-ANDROSTEN-17b-OL-3-ONE 17-BENZOATE

melting point=191-196C

molecular weight=392.52

rotation= +155 C=1 CHCL3
------------------------------------------------------------------
TESTOSTERONE CYPIONATE- 4-ANDROSTEN-17b-OL-3-ONE 17-CYCLOPENTYLPROPIONATE
(SAME AS TESTOSTERONE CYCLOPENTYLPROPIONATE)

melting point=98-102C

molecular weight=412.59

rotation= +87 C=1 CHCL3
------------------------------------------------------------------
TESTOSTERONE ENANTHATE- 4-ANDROSTEN-17b-OL-3-ONE 17-ENANTHATE
(SAME AS TESTOSTERONE HEPTANOATE)

melting point=32-36C

molecular weight=400.61

rotation= +84 C=1 CHCL3
------------------------------------------------------------------
TESTOSETERONE DECANOATE- 4-ANDROSTEN-17b-OL-3-ONE 17-n-DECANOATE

melting point=47-49C

molecular weight=

rotation= +72 DIOXANE
------------------------------------------------------------------
TESTOSTERONE ISOBUTYRATE- 4-ANDROSTEN-17b-OL-3-ONE 17-ISOBUTYRATE

melting point=124-128C

molecular weight=358.50
------------------------------------------------------------------
TESTOSTERONE ISOCAPRONATE- 4-ANDROSTEN-17b-OL-3-ONE ISOCAPRONATE

melting point=53-55C

rotation= +86 CHLF
------------------------------------------------------------------
TESTOSTERONE VALERATE- 4-ANDROSTEN-17b-OL-3-ONE 17-VALERATE
(SAME AS TESTOSTERONE PENTANOATE)

melting point=106-109C

molecular weight=372.53

rotation= +92 C=1 CHCL3
------------------------------------------------------------------
TESTOSTERONE PHENYLPROPIONATE- 4-ANDROSTEN-17b-OL-3-ONE 3-PHENYLPROPIONATE

melting point=115-116C

rotation= +98 CHLF
------------------------------------------------------------------
TESTOSTERONE PROPIONATE- 4-ANDROSTEN-17b-OL-3-ONE 17-PROPIONATE

melting point=118-122C

molecular weight=344.50

rotation= +86 C=1 DIOXANE
------------------------------------------------------------------
TESTOSTERONE UNDECANOATE - 

melting point=

molecular weight=

rotation= 
------------------------------------------------------------------
Turinabol - 4-ANDROSTEN-4-CHLORO-17b-OL-3-ONE 17-ACETATE

melting point= 225-230C

molecular weight= 364.89

rotation= =118 CHCL3


----------



## GSXR750 (Jun 1, 2005)

Sticky this too?
Thanks P.


----------



## ag-guys (Jun 2, 2005)

A NOTE:

*****
TESTOSTERONE PHENYLPROPIONATE- 4-ANDROSTEN-17b-OL-3-ONE 3-PHENYLPROPIONATE

melting point=115-116C

rotation= +98 CHLF
*****

The melting point is about 126C, about 10 degrees higher then stated.

AG
www.ag-guys.com


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 22, 2005)

So how do you perform a melting test. I need to do this to see if my powder is cyp or prop


----------

